# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Zimna tylko jedna strona ciała

## inna

Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć, od czego zależy, że mam TYLKO jedną zimną stronę ciała?
Mam zimną całą prawą rękę i nogę, nie raz mi drętwieje. Nie da się jej ogrzać, próby z ciepłą wodą są na nic, bo to jest na 3 sekundy, jak oddalam dłoń czy stopę (prawą) od źródła ciepła, to robi się lodowata.
Byłam z tym u lekarza, ale pani doktor powiedziała, że nie wie, co z tym zrobić... (dlatego piszę tu, bo już zwątpiłam w kompetencje lekarzy).
Czasami mam tak zimną dłoń, że aż łzy mi napływają z zimna. 
CZASAMI jak się ułożę w jakiejś pozycji, typu, pod kątem, gdzie prawa strona ciała jest na górze (np. na poduszkach) na lewa na dole, to jest mi wtedy ciepło... i zaczynam mieć całe ciepłe ciało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i ??? nie wiem czy to groźne dla życia

----------


## medynar

Groźne dla życia raczej nie. Czasami tak jest, że człowiek bardziej marznie po jednej stronie. Nie wiem z czego to wynika przyznam szczerze.

----------


## Nie zarejestowany

ja mam tak samo, od jednego czasu zaobserwowałem u siebie iz lewa reka i noga są duzo chłodniejsze od prawych kończyn. Dodatkowo miewam kłucie w głowie w jednym miejscu oraz pisk w uszach. Nie wiem od czego.. lekarze tez sa bezradni,,,,,

----------

